# Branson Tractors



## snipe

Does anyone have any comments on the Branson tractor.
Good Bad or Ugly comments would be appreciated. The price for these seem fairly reasonable.


----------



## Durwood

> _Originally posted by snipe _
> *Does anyone have any comments on the Branson tractor.
> Good Bad or Ugly comments would be appreciated. The price for these seem fairly reasonable. *


I have never heard anything bad about them. They seem to be a well built tractor and a good bit cheaper than the big three. The only downside is that they only come with a shuttle shift without a creeper gear to my understanding. So they wouldn't be a good tractor if you wanted to do rototilling. It seems all the people who own them love them. A Montana and Mahindra would also be good choices for the money. I'm sure that resell value won't be as high as a Deere, but you also will give a good bit less for it.


----------



## MowHoward2210

I saw few Branson's at the Missouri State Fair last summer. They seem to be pretty well built, IMO. I have a pic of one here. Click on the image to make it bigger.


----------



## Aljo

I have a Branson 40 horse. I love it. The only problem I have are the tie rods, they don't last long. I have had my tractor for about 4 years. I heard they have beefed up the tie rods now and am trying to get the factory to give me a kit to beef mine up. No luck so far. I got the straight stick and have 12 gears forward and reverse. It does go slow in the lowest gear. I don't think you would go wrong with a Branson.


----------



## broncobilly_69

my dad has a 35 horse branson and I was really impressed with how it was put together. They do a great job on the undercarriage of keeping things up and out of harms way. The company that makes their motors also makes small motors for Cummins. I think Branson might even have the Cummins name on their motors these days. my Dad has had his for about four or five years now and the only problem he has had was with the glow plug relay staying on. He switched it to a manual push button and has had no problems since.


----------



## jpir46

Has anyone had problems with a Branson 3510H whining in second and third? Or is this normal?


----------



## diverdanm

*Branson 3510*

I am really starting to get frustrated with this board since this is my THIRD attempt at a reply. Obviously I keep hitting the wrong F'n button and my responses keep getting deleted.

This is my last try.
I have had a Branson since.. well here is my review.

http://fp1.centurytel.net/diverdan/branson3510.htm

Since this post I have had to replace the fuel pump and also repair a leaky gas tank at the neck using JB weld. No other issues and I do ALL the maintenance myself.

Dan


----------



## okiepr

I have a Branson 2400 and love it. The company that makes the Branson also makes diesels for Cummins and has contracts with John Deere. The 2400 has lots of stuff the others charge extra to have.


----------



## leginfantry

Anyone know where to find a service manual for a 3510h?


----------



## Waterman411

Hey folks, just bought a used Branson 2400 with 285 hrs on it, love it so far. However, I have used twice and each time I notice about a table spoon of some type of clear oil on the ground right beneath the rear PTO. Also, the PTO was never used by the previous owner. Are they suppose to leak?


----------



## RockFarmer

*Hydraulic oil leak at PTO shaft...*

If it is coming out around the PTO shaft it is going to be hydraulic oil and it certainly is not supposed to leak out. You said that the previous owner never used the PTO. I'll bet that it is a rusty as all git-out. I would guess that the rust had worked it way back to the seal and now has chewed it up. I had a 6530C and now a 6640C so I don't know the mechanicals on the 2400 and I don't know if you can pull the PTO final shaft out the back end or not, but, you are likely to need to pull it out sand blast the rust off of the shaft and get the seal area ground and polished. New seal, of course. There after keep that shaft greased all the way up to the seal. I use silicone grease on things like that. It isn't the best lubricant, although it's good enough, but, it is impervious to water, oil, diesel, gasoline and just about anything that you are likely to run into. Also, it doesn't soften or melt with heat. It won't absorb enough water to turn to muck or Mayonnaise. In fact, the only real down side to it is that nothing that I know of will really dissolve it, so it can be hard to clean off. I buy it in 5 oz. tubes as Molykote 111, (Dow-Corning) or as Dow-Corning High Vacuum Grease. You can order it from McMaster-Carr, Inc., MSC Industrial Supply, R S Hughes or most any scientific supply house. At any rate, keep that shaft greased so that rust won't grow back to the seal.


----------



## edwardgrey01

I bought this beast a year ago, it was a lovely horse but o fcourse there are issues like, It had a few leaks spring here and there in the hydraulic connection points.Its not a big deal because the dealer fixed it.


----------



## silverslim

I bought a Branson 4520C in July. I almost froze to death last winter plowing snow with my FarmTrac 390HST...a great tractor but no cab...and no local dealer for service. My 4520C has a beautiful cab with heat and A/C. Can't wait to plow this winter! And the wife says we need a new barn to put the tractor in. Life is good....and so is Branson.


----------



## vegasmax

bought one tractor seems fine no real problems...except support. Hard to get any answers to simple questions I need a wiring diagram for my 20serices for the instrument cluster. Wrote company several dealers no response. This stuff should be public domain stuff and PDF accessible form. Parts are very high and you can only get them from the dealer. I wish I did more homework before I bought this brand of tractor. I did adapt a different Alternator and save over three hundred dollars and a better alternator.
Good luck


----------



## caribesailor

*4520C Tractor*

The Good: I've owned and used my Branson 4520c for the past three years and it has done everything I had hoped it would be able to do. They are well build and yes they don't cost as much as other tractors. Compare what other tractors capabilities are with the Branson and you will see they can lift more/handle more load than most of the other well known brands.

The Bad: I've had a problem with my tractor running hot during the hottest parts of the Florida summer. I think it is because of the high humidity as this causes the 98 degree days to feel more like 109 degrees. No solution to running hot found as yet but they are working on fixing the problem.

Time will tell how their longevity plays out. Yanmar and Cummins are good diesels.

Would I buy another one over the better known brands...yes. It is an excellent tractor, cost less and the service is second to none. The other dealerships may me feel like I was lucky they were there to sell me their product...especially the Mahindra dealer. I can afford any tractor I want...I chose Branson.

Hope this helps,
Caribesailor


----------



## ERR

*Branson Tractor*

I have a 8050 Branson 420 hours about 2 months past warrantyand it got a leaky fuel tank. Branson do not put rubber between the plastic tank and the metal hangers, causing it to rub and leak. The dealer put rubber in to fix Branson problem. Branson won't pay for there mistake. The repair cost me over$1700.00. This tractor also has a problem with a jerky clutch that they can't fix. I wouldn't buy another one. I have never had these problems with a new tractor. The powers to be at Branson won't reply. That tells me a lot about the company. There are a lot of great tractors out there, with great companies behind them, I don't Branson is one of them.


----------



## Flarmer

I have a 4520R. It has been great so far and I'm over 50 hours now. We use it to mow and have taken out several small trees. When it comes to Branson, I believe your experience will depend on the dealer. I really like the tractor I have.


----------



## ERR

I talked to the Branson Rep. It is the manufacturer that sucks. A gas tank should not leak after a short lenght of time if installed right at the factory, They installed a plastic tank on steel straps without rubber between the tank and the strap. I use my tractor for farm use, never had this problem with any other tractor.


----------



## Pissed Off

New here but, Bought new 5220,8 mos. old now and alternator went. Been waiting 4 wks. for one and still nothing. will never buy another, isn't dealer .manufacturer is non simpathetic to costumers needs. going back to New Holland where I should have stayed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willys55

Gee, I am so glad that not every new member joined just so he could complain.


----------



## Jafo

I'm a newbie but I love my Branson 2400. I live in Michigan & am cold tolerant. Waiting to see how it plows snow


----------



## Robert Milks

snipe said:


> Does anyone have any comments on the Branson tractor.
> Good Bad or Ugly comments would be appreciated. The price for these seem fairly reasonable.


I cant say anything good about them. I bought a 6530 and have nothing but problems. Where should I start? After I bought it they came out , and replace the front axle as they said they had a bad production of them. They replaced the exhaust elbow because it cracked. They replaced the knuckle for the 4 wheel drive. The air conditioning doesn't keep up if it gets over 75 degrees. Replaced 3 doors because you had to open them it got so hot and they caught on trees.Said they couldn't do anything about that. Replaced the clutch at 400 hours. After warranty was up, front right wheel assembly bearing went costing close to 2000.00. When I contacted distributor in Georgia and suggested I should sue under the lemon law, He told me to do whatever I had to do. But any lawsuits had to be in Georgia court. I now have 900 hours on it and the clutch is feeling like it needs adjustment or replaced again. The dealer has since gone out of business and there is not a dealer close to me. And this is not the whole list of problems I have had with it. I can't even sell it, nobody wants to give anything for it and the tractor dealers don't even want it as a trade in or allow anything for it.


----------



## Trussguy2

I've had my Branson 4220i for over 20 years and I love it. I'm by no means a farmer and don't use it every day, but it has been a very reliable machine. Sad to hear about so many people having problems. The dealer I bought from no longer sells Branson but they seem to be decent people and still carry at least some parts. I am in north Florida.


----------

